# Cant get enough meals in because i feel full



## Mr_Ryan (Sep 21, 2010)

Just started bulking at 140lbs, kinda jumped straight into eating 3000 cals but its hard because i feel full all the time and sometimes cant finish food because i feel like i am going to throw up or something. Shall i just do a week at maintenence and then add calories as i go along? Cheers


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Wish i could feel full  forever hungry


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

well the stomach and other organs will have to hafve time to adjust to the increased amount of food that you feel you will need to put on weight. Give it time gradually would be best.

For putting on weight initially I used to drink 1600 calories weight gain shakes 2-3 times a day it certainly helped but didn't feel all that great a bit bloated and that.

Weight is all well and good aslong as it is right type of weight that you are looking in most cases that being muscle.

IMO


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

3000cal seems a high figure for 140lbs... how did you come to this?


----------



## Mr_Ryan (Sep 21, 2010)

calculated my maintenece cals and added 500, used one of those calculators from bodybuilding.com


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr_Ryan said:


> calculated my maintenece cals and added 500, used one of those calculators from bodybuilding.com


Fair enough... I guess you must have a hard job or play a lot of sports then. I aim for around 3300 @ 192lbs

I'd find another resource for a second opinion tbh just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Mr_Ryan (Sep 21, 2010)

Not really, i just thought 3000 was the base to gain tbh.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah 140lbs and 2500 maintenace is pretty good  ! Try drop the kcals by half for 2 weeks then up by 100 following weeks until target?


----------



## Mr_Ryan (Sep 21, 2010)

Il have a go at that, see i dont get it because one maintenece calculator says one number then i add 500 and it comes out near 300. then another calculator says my maintenence is 2234 and that + 500 = 2734.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

It's not an exact science, you will have to experiment... but I would have guessed the average maintenance for a 140lbs person would be 2000 cals... so 2500 cals to bulk.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Post up your diet mate. So we can see to amend and make it more kilocalorie dense, if you do need it...


----------



## Mr_Ryan (Sep 21, 2010)

breakfast

4 eggs 352 cals p = 28g, c = og, f = 28g

protien shake w/40g oats 341 cals, p = 52g, c = 24g, f = 3.2g

total = 693 cals, p = 80g, c = 24g, f = 31.2g

dinner

75g pasta 266 cals, p = 9g, c = 54g, f = 1.5g

chicken breast 130 cals p = 24g, c = 0g, f = 0g

bagel w/peanut butter 339 cals, p = 11.5g, c = 44.2g, f = 10g

total = 723 cals p 44g. c = 78g. f = 11.5g fat

post workout meal

protein shake/w 40g oats 341 cals, p = 526, c = 24g, f = 3.2g

bagel w/peanut butter 339 cals p = 11.5, c = 44.2g, f = 10g

x2 bannana 190 cals protein = 63.5, carbs = 64.2g, fats = 13.2 g

tea

garlic and chicken pizza 730 cals p = 36g, c = 85g, f = 27g

total 3016

p 223

c 251

f 83.2

and if i dont eat the pizza il eat

bagel w/peanut butter 339 cals p = 11.5, c = 44.2g, f = 10g

and

1 Baked Potato w/Tuna 362 cals, 39.6 protein, 50.5g carbs

p shake 199 cals

1 slice of bread w/peanut butter = 181 cals

reason i am eating pizza is because i read about IIFYM (if it fits your macros) so the pizza pretty much fits in to my macros and it is tasty too haha.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr_Ryan said:


> reason i am eating pizza is because i read about IIFYM (if it fits your macros) so the pizza pretty much fits in to my macros and it is tasty too haha.


I'd agree with that, and no offence but, even more so when at 10 stone.

Can you split your lunch into two portions... one at 11am and one at 2pm. Or if not, include something like 100g of mixed nuts (about 4-500 cals) mid morning or afternoon so you can make portions smaller elsewhere.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Mr_Ryan said:


> reason i am eating pizza is because i read about IIFYM (if it fits your macros) so the pizza pretty much fits in to my macros and it is tasty too haha.


WOw someone else on here who uses IIFYM  uve done your reading


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

tried dividing up your meals more eat less but often?


----------



## Mr_Ryan (Sep 21, 2010)

I think il cut down to 2500 and just keep at that for a week or so untill i feel my body has got used to it then start adding cals as i go along. Thanks for all the advice guys


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

i aim for between 3 nd 4 k ed, And always go to bed not wanting to think about food again lmfao acutally sometimes i could be sick at the thought of food, however wake up in the moring feeling empty and small.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stop being a tart and eat your food!


----------

